# You got to be kidding me...



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 14, 2014)

Today, I found Nate in my campsite but I already have 10 villagers. Nate is one of the villagers I want, there was someone holding him for me but I'm pretty sure that person isn't holding him anymore... I was waiting for a villager-hopefully Coco- to move out, but I guess it's too late. Has this ever happened to you?


----------



## Mango (Aug 14, 2014)

nate the bae


----------



## Ninjakiwivi (Aug 15, 2014)

I've had too many campers that I've wanted to move in while I've had ten, even dreamies. Now that I have 9, I haven't had many campers, maybe 2, in the past weeks I've left the spot open :'(


----------



## Story (Aug 15, 2014)

I happened to me a few times. The first one was with Drake and the second one was with Blanche.
I don't mind it so much these days.


----------



## Debra (Aug 15, 2014)

Woa, it totally shucks when that happens. I had 10 villagers when Wolfgang was in my campsite. It won't keep me awake at night, but it still feels like a waste, haha ~


----------



## Marisska (Aug 15, 2014)

Same here. I was at 10 villagers and Francine was in the campsite. I wanted her so bad to be Chrissy's sister! :S


----------



## tobi! (Aug 15, 2014)

I have Nate. I don't like him though. You can have him when he wants to move out.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Aug 15, 2014)

I had that happen to me in my first town with Francine. :< I was so upset that I TT'd to get her out of the campsite, LOL.


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Just yesterday I woke up to find= BOOM! Biskit in the campsite ;-;


----------



## mashedpotaties (Aug 16, 2014)

I had Marshal in my campsite the other day. I was so sad/mad/furious as I already had 10 villagers. UUUUGH WHYYYYYY


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 16, 2014)

lauraplays1 said:


> Just yesterday I woke up to find= BOOM! Biskit in the campsite ;-;



Wtf, This is weird but Biskit is in my campsite today...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 16, 2014)

Mango said:


> nate the bae



naaaaattteteee  oooo bby.

- - - Post Merge - - -



thatawkwardkid said:


> Wtf, This is weird but Biskit is in my campsite today...



thats tripypypyppypy man.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Aug 16, 2014)

That has never happened to me actually. Most of the time I end up getting campers that don't really interest me that much.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Aug 16, 2014)

That happened to me with Diana in my first town. But I talked to her and she said she'll camp again or maybe we'll be neighbors, along those lines, and then she came back after 2 more campers and that time I did have space! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

So just talk to them and hopefully they'll come back again in a short while


----------



## BlueDress (Aug 18, 2014)

I hate Nate, if you want when he is in boxes I'll give him to you


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 18, 2014)

Ok then...


----------



## cIementine (Aug 18, 2014)

*That is *Nate* good.

budumtiss*


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 18, 2014)

I  dont check the capsite when im full.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 18, 2014)

J o s h said:


> I  dont check the capsite when im full.



i TRY NOT TO BUT I CANT AND I HAD GENJI IN THERE when i was full FML but its ok now cos i have genji but ;A;


----------



## Mullac1128 (Aug 18, 2014)

NEVER check your campsite when your town is full.


----------



## Freckles (Aug 18, 2014)

Yep, I had Merengue with a full town. Even tried to make a post about finding her a new home until some kind forum members pointed out to me that only the mayor can invite campers to move it and she was doomed for the void. I didn't necessarily want her but I think she's cute and I know lots of people are looking for her. 

In other news, is Biskit sought after? I have him in my cycle town and I think he's a total cutie too! But he's one of those that I know people will mock because of his look. I'm pretty biased in my love of lazies though.


----------



## Torts McGorts (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, with Julian. 

I'm at 10 now (hopefully not for much longer) and am hoping some other cool camper doesn't come by while I'm full.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 18, 2014)

I have my campsite in a far off place. so whenever im full, i dont go there.


----------



## skaro (Aug 19, 2014)

I haven't had a camper in months, so this hasn't happened to me. I've only had one or two since I got the game on its release date.


----------



## rachel123 (Aug 19, 2014)

I've taken to the advice of not checking campsites when I'm full. Better ignorant then heartbroken


----------



## Malta_Crossing (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh yes. I had Molly in my campsite THE DAY BEFORE I was getting rid of my second problem villager in a row. She was my last dreamie and  I only recently got her, so it's been bugging me for a long time


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 20, 2014)

Happened to me with Eloise D:


----------



## Ddorothy (Aug 20, 2014)

Found snake in the campsite when Kody was moving out! Noooooooooo


----------



## ririchan.01 (Aug 20, 2014)

Happened to me when I saw Marshal, fauna, diana, and coco ((


----------

